# Murray Lawn Rider (Briggs and Stratton 12 hp) problem



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

Where do I start. First of all I found this site by googling several times looking for a carb for my mower. So hello everyone. :thumbsup:

A little back story .

A few years ago my father in-law (he just passed away in March of this year) gave me this 12 HP Murray Riding Mower with a 38" cut. It's been great so far until last year.

I noticed the mower was dying out and wasn't starting normally. I ended up taking a peek and the hose for the fuel was leaking. Went to the parts store and replaced that. 

Then I found out that the throttle pin was broke. It the throttle lever would move, but the rivet holding it to the actual shaft was broke, thus not moving the blade inside the carb. 

Oh yeah, the bowl was also leaking too .

So I took off the carb and took off the bowl. I noticed the gasket was all chewed up and shot. Unable to find anything local and for some reason I didn't see anything online for a gasket (until about 1/2 hour ago). 

But then I started to remove the throttle shaft to replace it. Somehow, I bent the blade and the pin so that's toast. 

This happened last year and it go to to the end of summer so I gave up and threw the mower in the garage. 

Pulled it back out over the weekend and also noticed the plastic gear for the starter had all the teeth sheered off it. So I ordered the new gear from Willards small engines online. 

Put it all together, put some gas in it and forgot that it was leaking gas through the bowl. 

Ugh. 

So now I've searched all over google and I've reached the end of the internet. I need a new carb for this mower. I know it's a Briggs and Stratton motor, but that's about it. The only thing I can find online is the rebuild kits. Can anyone help me out or point me in the right direction? I'm pretty mechanically inclined. I've pulled motors out of my cars and replaced them and am generally a gear head. 

Sorry for the novel. Some have said just to get rid of the mower. I can't see that being an option as my father in-law passed this year and I just can't get rid of it just yet. 

Thanks. 

Buck


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

I forgot. The model number on the mower is

38608X12C if that helps.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

We all may be able to help, but we are going to need the Model, Type and Code number off of the engine. It could be stamped into the blower housing, or on a plate attached to the housing, if it's an OHV engine then it's likely stamped into the valve cover.

Once we have those numbers, someone will be able to direct you in finding a new carburetor.


Best of Luck....


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

Any idea where it might be? I could run out to the garage and take a peek. Do I need to pull any other parts off?


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just pulled off everything I could. Plates, covers. I can't find anything. If i can get a picture of it, could ya point me in the right direction? I even wiped it off and still nothing .


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Buck531 said:


> I just pulled off everything I could. Plates, covers. I can't find anything. If i can get a picture of it, could ya point me in the right direction? I even wiped it off and still nothing .


A Picture of the engine may help.


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

30yearTech said:


> A Picture of the engine may help.


ok. I'll grab one tonight when I get home from work.

Thanks!


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's the pictures.

http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/kk314/buck531/mower/


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Where is the cover off of the engine?? That is where the numbers are!

I can tell you this, if it's a 12 hp then it's probably a 28 CI engine, so you can look at IPL's that start with the numbers 28, but without the rest of the numbers it's all just a guess. I fished around and came up with a carburetor that might work. It runs $160.00 so you really want to be sure before you order one. 

Do you have the cover from this engine??


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah. I took it off. You mean the cover over the motor? Give me a few and I'll run out and take a look.

Or.. do you know of anywhere I can get it rebuilt?


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

heh. I feel like a dumbass now.

model - 281707
type 0415 01
code 980083031


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the throttle shaft was worn out then the carburetor body is probably worn also, which would mean a new carburetor. If there is little or no wear on the body, then it should be able to rebuild it.


----------



## Buck531 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well after doing some more searching with the correct numbers, I came up with a few places to get a carb. 

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/Briggs_Stratton_Carburetors3161.html

and 

http://www.mowerpartsworld.com/briggsandstratton/bns_carb_complete.php

OR, i can get a complete engine for $130ish used that's about 3 hours from me. 

Should I get the complete motor (I could have a spare), or just suck it up and get the new carb?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I guess that would depend upon the condition of the used mower. It could be worth it, or it may need just as much work as yours does.


----------

